
Why the confirm password field must die - davegauer
http://uxmovement.com/forms/why-the-confirm-password-field-must-die/
======
misthop
I agree that the confirm password field should be gone, but disagree on the
show facility. You need to toggle the password type to text to show it.

Additionally, we should be encouraging people to use password managers. If you
want to be able to see your password, look at it there. A single password
field with no unmasking is best matched to the password manager use case I
think.

